# pfn list corrupt



## andrew.s (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi,

I purchased this memory for my self-built pc in Sep 08. I'm still new at building pc's.

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227284&ATT=17-130-967&CMP=AFC-C8Junction

Newegg doesn't seem to have that particular one anymore (design-wise) [Deactivated item]. I wanted to upgrade my ram and through my purchase history, selected and bought the same ram again a few days ago. I thought they were the same. This one:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227267

When I got it I noticed that the design of the heatsink was different. Nevertheless, I plugged it in and my system recognized a total of 8gb ram now. Everything seemed to work. Today I suddenly got the BSOD with a line stating "pfn_list_corrupt". I looked it up and it seemed I had bad ram. I ran a memtest and got an error. I took out the new ram and ran memtest again on my old ram with no errors at 115%. Then did memtest again with old ram removed and new ram installed (4gb) and so far no errors at 150%.

On the outside of my first ram, the sticker read: 4-4-4 @ 2.1v
The second (new) ram read: 4-4-4 @ 2.2v

Is it wrong? Do they both have to be at 2.1v?

Here's a list of what was in my BIOS.
Memory [AUTO] 1.850v

Memory timing setting
xtCL (CAS Latency) Auto(5) Current Value 5
xtRCD Auto(5) 5
xtRP Auto(5) 5
xtRAS (18) 18
xCommand per clock (2T) 2T

FSB Memory Clock Mode [Auto]

Sorry for all this jumble. So currently I do not know what is wrong. I haven't done any memory overclocking yet, so everything is on auto. I hope that I got the correct ram. Should I be concerned if the voltage listed on the sticker of my ram is different?

Thank you so much and I apologize for this long question.

Andrew


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Take your vdimm off auto and put them up to 2.1v. Specially with 4 slots populated, two sticks may run at that, but with four you'll generally get instability at lower voltages.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Filling all RAM slots can cause problems. I would suggest following grimx133's for a start.


----------



## andrew.s (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes I changed my voltage to 2.1v from the previous 1.850v. Hope that will work. I noticed that when I installed the new memory, my 'Memory operations per second' subscore went down from 5.9 to 5.8. 

Running memtest again to see whether there will be any issues. Will post if there is.

Thank you both for your time and contribution. Appreciate it.

Andrew


----------



## andrew.s (Mar 31, 2009)

Hmm, I got an error again after running memtest on all 4 ram sticks again. The error was:

"Memory error detected! Copying between eb7627c and eb76349 did not result in accurate copy.
MemTest has detected that your computer cannot accurately store date in RAM."

So I took out all my ram again and inserted 2 of the new sticks to test. However, no errors even 1080% coverage. I really don't know what is wrong.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Either the RAM isn't compatible, one/both of the two older sticks are defective or filling all four slots is causing voltage issues. You have no need for more than 4GB of RAM.


----------



## andrew.s (Mar 31, 2009)

Well I will be doing video editing on it and thought 8GB would be good. Is there no way to fix this issue besides returning the new ram?

Also, if I were to get the same ram with the same old heatsink design, do you think that will work?


----------



## andrew.s (Mar 31, 2009)

This time I tested every ram individually and one of the new ram had an error on memtest. So I guess that is the culprit then. Though unsure how both new rams could pass the memtest when tested together. Any thoughts?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Memtest is known for false results if used on multiple sticks. That's why it's always recommended to run it on one stick at a time.


----------



## andrew.s (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh no. Alright, look like I'll have to RMA it. Thank you all for your time and contributions.


----------

